# 12 pm noon



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

what does that mean? Does is mean start shooting at noon until sunset??


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, 12pm is the legal shooting time on Opening Day until 1/2 hour after sunset.
:sniper: :sniper: :sniper:

Spoiler92
Darrin
:beer:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

just one day start at noon or Nov 5th until nov 21? to start hunt noon??


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Opening day, shooting can start at noon, till 1/2 hour after sunset. Each day after that, through out the season, shooting can start 1/2 hour before sunrise and until 1/2 hour after sunset.

Each year I wonder why opening day doesn't start 1/2 hour before sunrise. I would have to believe that a majority of the hunters have taken the whole day off and have wasted half a day anxiously waiting for noon to arrive. It does allow for some last minute scouting and gives the unprepared time to sight their rifles, every year I know we have someone in our group that hasn't fired thier gun since last season and all of a sudden they realize this and are curious if thier rifle is on or not. :roll:

If anyone knows why it opens at noon instead of a 1/2 hour before sunrise, I would love to hear the logic behind answer. :sniper:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thank u Mossy and u mean only one day for half day? and the rest other day all day?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, opening day is only a half day of hunting, the remaining days during the season are all full days.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I may have misread, but I think the original question is 12PM noon or midnight. It's noon, 12AM is midnight. I know this because that's when I have to be at work tonight.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

> and have wasted half a day anxiously waiting for noon to arrive


Can't really say any day in the field is "wasted" but I think it boils down to tradition and safety. Changing the time has been brought up several time but never changed for good. I like getting out in the morning, chasing some geese, doing some scouting, etc. Much more than waiting until Saturday morning to start the season like most. Just think of the complaining if the opener was moved to Sat. Morning.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Yes, I too don't understand the NOON starting time!* I asked NDGF about this a few years ago and no one knows why it starts at NOON, they all keep talking about it's a tradition! Usually a tradition has a good story behind it, but I guess this story wasn't good enough to remember. I believe the people that made this regulation are all dead now!


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

It very well could be tradition. A number of years ago (generations even), the deer population wasn't anywhere near where it is now so thinning out the heard was not the objective of the Game and Fish. Starting the season at noon gives the animals a chance to get bedded down. The hunters then of course have to walk for the animals which gives them a much better chance of survival when compared to shooting one unsuspecting deer on opener morning. I believe it gives the deer a fair warning that season has started and that we should continue to open season at noon. If we stared 1/2 hour before sunrise on opener, I feel that the chances of running into a big buck after several seasons would be a rare occurrence.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

I'd like to hear wether people agree or not. Not only with wether the season should start at noon or not, but also with my reasoning to as why they game and fish start it at noon.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm not trying to disagree with everyone, but I kind of like the noon opener. Now, don't get me wrong, I'd like opener just as much if it started at normal shooting hours, but for some reason its kind of nice not having to rush. I don't know about y'all, but where I go hunting it takes me about two hours to drive there. So, if it opened a half hour before sunrise, that means I'd have to get up a good two hours before than...not that I don't do that all duck season, but it's still kind of nice to sleep in. Also, I go with my two uncles, so we head out about 9 a.m. and head to the spot. Than we still have an hour to check into out motel and get to the woods. Nice and easy pace with no rushing. Also, get to go out and find the spot with it being light out. That helps a lot for the second day so its easier finding our way in the dark. Those woods change a lot from year to year!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I think it has more to do with spreading out pressure, this way, guys that can get friday off can hunt, but they aren't out there the whole day before the guys that can't get it off of work. I for one don't really like the idea of having 100,000 guys all starting to blaze away at sunrise.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would guess there are toomany itchy trigger fingers banging away at sunrise would nake me nervous also!! Plus, I like the fact that ND hunters push deer across the river and I hunt them in MN the next day!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I believe it's 11:00 SW of the Missouri where they are on MT. time.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'd hardly call it hunting, sitting in tree stand all day. LOL


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

You might not, but somebody else does and that's just fine. That's one great thing is that each person can choose his(her) own technique.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea Field Hunter, Ya big jerk!!!!! :lol: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I would consider sitting in a tree stand after a season of scouting more "hunting" than strapping on some blaze orange and aimlessly tromping through every shelterbelt and tree claim you can find...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Treestand would be the sniper approach. I would sure think snipers are referred to as hunters?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Smalls remember the whole state isnt full of DEER FENCES!!! LOL


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Deer fences? I guess that one is over my head GB3.

Whack a 30" double dropper for me! I will do my part and punish some smoothies.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Deer Fences= shelter belts. Ill try my best to find the popeye of ND!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

All those whining about the tradition or other reasons for a NOON FRIDAY start to the deer rifle season should go hunt Minnesota. They don't open until SATURDAY morning!

...I'm recalling something about a gift horse and his mouth.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I can't wait !!!!!!!!

The best part of a Noon start is that if you are w/in 10 miles of a small town they sound the alarm for you (the noon church bells or the noon siren) !!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

And for those of us that like to be out there at the crack of dawn.......you can hunt other things until noon. We always shoot a couple pheasants, grouse, or partridge while driving around!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I agree with the itchy trigger finger theory. I don't even bother going out on the opener any more with one exception. On occassion I will Bowhunt that morning as all the activity has the deer moving around quite a bit.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Dakotashooter has the right idea!!!!!!!!!! I hunted friday morning with the bow on opener this year and hit a really nice muley. Couldn't find it though as it was bleeding very well to start with, then I found a few fat chunks on the ground. After that, it stopped bleeding all together. I'm not sure where I hit the deer as I was looking into the sun as I shot. Me and my father tracked it a bit farther just by the footprints, but we just couldn't follow it's tracks through the prarie grass. Maybe someone else has found fat chunks after a bow shot. I'd like to hear what you people have to say about where the shot might have been on the buck. Hope he lives as he was what most people would put on the wall!!!


----------

